# Canadian Air Wing ready to patrol Afghanistan's skies - CP



## Yrys (7 Dec 2008)

Canadian Air Wing ready to patrol Afghanistan's skies

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- The Canadian Forces is expanding its presence in the skies over Afghanistan with 
it's own air wing that will serve under the auspices of the NATO command.

Canada's battle group moved into southern Afghanistan in 2006 without any helicopters, unlike the British, 
U.S., and Dutch forces. The lack of air assets forced the Canadians to rely heavily on road convoys which 
has proven dangerous for troops because of improvised explosive devices and suicide bombers.

Brig.-Gen. Denis Thompson, the commander of Task Force Kandahar, said this is the airforce `equivalent 
of committing a brigade' to overseas operations. The wing will have at its disposal six new civilian Mi-8 
helicopters, used U.S. Chinooks to be delivered next year and unmanned surveillance aircraft.

The aircraft will be part of a NATO pool but the air wing will give Canada more leverage in the struggle for 
the use of air assets.


----------



## benny88 (7 Dec 2008)

Where have I been when we've been flying HIPs?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Dec 2008)

If I recall they were supposed to be in service by summer, but the first flight with the Mi-8's was Nov 17th  I think. To bad the Griffions were not sent when we first moved to KAF


----------



## karl28 (7 Dec 2008)

So do we own these hips or are they loaned to us until we get the chinooks on line ?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (7 Dec 2008)

Civilian lease.


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Dec 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Where have I been when we've been flying HIPs?





			
				karl28 said:
			
		

> So do we own these hips or are they loaned to us until we get the chinooks on line ?



Couple of threads already on this:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/78508.0.html


----------



## karl28 (8 Dec 2008)

SeaKingTacco   Beadwindow 7 

         Thanks for the info sorry about the late response was busy with work


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Dec 2008)

This thread needs pictures of the Griffions and the Mi-8's


----------



## MarkOttawa (8 Dec 2008)

Colin P: Posts at _The Torch_ with photos:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/11/joint-task-force-afghanistan-air-wing.html
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/11/hip-hip-hooray.html

Though not of the up-rated Griffons.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## darmil (9 Dec 2008)

What are the Griffons being armed with? C6 obviously any plans for rockets? Will they be used like the Banshee C/S?We used them a bit for convoy security very useful.


----------



## Loachman (9 Dec 2008)

MikeH said:
			
		

> What are the Griffons being armed with? C6 obviously



Initially. Hopefully not for long.



			
				MikeH said:
			
		

> any plans for rockets?



Highly unlikely.



			
				MikeH said:
			
		

> Will they be used like the Banshee C/S?



Not suitable for that role. Two big and clumsy, and cockpit visibility sucks in comparison.

The Banshee guys (B Troop, 2nd Squadron, 17th Cavalry Regiment, Fort Campbell, Kentucky) swear that they don't have any job application forms. I asked.


----------



## Klinkaroo (10 Dec 2008)

Who's flying and maintaining the HIPS? All civies?

Curious cause I thought we didn't have civies in the theater itself...


----------



## darmil (10 Dec 2008)

Then why are they there then?Also thanks for (B Troop, 2nd Squadron, 17th Cavalry Regiment, Fort Campbell, Kentucky) I got a bunch of patches from these guys when we did a meet and greet.I forgot what the numbers and letters meant thx for that.


----------



## Loachman (10 Dec 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Who's flying and maintaining the HIPS? All civies?



Already discussed a few times. See Beadwindow 7's post above for a start.




			
				Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Curious cause I thought we didn't have civies in the theater itself...



There are lots, running all of the troop support activities such as Tim Horton's, SeaCan Store, travel office, Global Connect (call-home phone service and wireless internet), the two Canada Houses, etcetera and contractors (maintaining, launching, and recovering the Scan Eagle SUAV for one).


----------



## Loachman (10 Dec 2008)

MikeH said:
			
		

> Then why are they there then?



The Griffons?

They're not, yet.

Their role has also been discussed many times - principally as escort for the Chinooks.


----------



## Klinkaroo (10 Dec 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Already discussed a few times. See Beadwindow 7's post above for a start.
> 
> 
> There are lots, running all of the troop support activities such as Tim Horton's, SeaCan Store, travel office, Global Connect (call-home phone service and wireless internet), the two Canada Houses, etcetera and contractors (maintaining, launching, and recovering the Scan Eagle SUAV for one).



Sorry completely overlooked the post previously linked.

I knew about Timmies and all that stuff but I meant like outside the wire kind of things...


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2009)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act:  Article LINK

*Help from above*

*New helicopters will save Canadian lives in Afghanistan

By JOE WARMINGTON
*


For those sick at heart seeing our brave soldiers travelling along the Highway of Heroes in hearses so routinely, you will be pleased to hear help is finally on the way. 

Early in 2009 the troops in Afghanistan will finally have the ability to fly from checkpoint to base in newly purchased helicopters. 

In fact the first test flight was Sunday -- with Gen. Walt Natynczyk, chief of defence, and Peter MacKay, our defence minister, on board. 

"Today marks a monumental day," said Natyncyzk, as he stepped off the inaugural flight over the Kandahar region which also had on board parliamentary secretary of national defence Laurie Hawn and Canada Command Chief W/O Eric Christensen. 

"The transportation capability provided by this helicopter is going to save lives by reducing the risk to our soldiers from IEDs (improvised explosive devices,") the general said. 

And this new piece of equipment could not come at a better time. 

In the month of December alone, nine Canadian soldiers have died as a result of these evil but clearly effective bombs laid near roadways and detonated from a nearby location. 

Patrolling the region has become such a deadly task. 

Of the 104 dead in Afghanistan, 54 have come as a result of an IED, a roadside bomb or landmine. 

"They have found an easy way to kill them," Khaled Akbar, an administrator at the general consulate of Afghanistan in Toronto says of the Taliban. "It's horrible." 

Unfortunately he's right. On both counts. 

"They are not engaging Canadian soldiers into battle. They lure them out and then boom," said Akbar. "It's not fair." 

These helicopters should help not only even things up but give the advantage back to the Canadians who have been frustrated by the level of murderous success the Taliban have had on them in the past three years. 

A lot of this success, as Akbar said, has been by using this non-traditional warfare. 

For years the Canadian military has complained that they had to travel down roads as they saw helicopters fly above with Dutch military on board -- helicopters Canada sold to them. 

Needless to say it was not easy for them, or those who lead them, to see other military outfits flying overhead with your helicopters. 

The brass and politicians shared the pain and were listening and this will change by February at the latest. 

True, it will be too late for all of those who have already died. But it is a welcome step by troops on the ground who are looking for all the help the can get to defeat a sneaky, ruthless and murderous enemy. 

It is believed as many as six Boeing CH-147 D Chinook medium to heavy-lift helicopters will be deployed to Afghanistan, as well as Heron Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) and CH-146 Griffon helicopters to support them. "This is really a Canadian solution with the Griffons providing escort duties," said Natynczyk. 

And MacKay commended all of those who have helped them "meet the February, 2009" deadline. 

"The deployment of the Griffons in conjunction with the Chinooks displays our commitment to the men and women of the Canadian Forces while ensuring the security and effectiveness of the mission," he said. 

The next step is to also ensure these helicopters are used for intelligence missions to help crush the Taliban members -- find out where they are and take out their bases and weapon-building lairs. 

Helicopters should mean fewer trips along treacherous terrain on land but also make it safer to travel those roads since they will have an eye from the sky to tell them who is out there and where they may be hiding. 

It's difficult to know if this will help reduce the number of troops killed in this way or what new methods the Taliban will introduce. We may find out this year. 

While it is true there's an estimated $2 billion in cost to this new lifesaver, if it means one less hearse ride along the Highway of Heroes, you won't find many critics.


----------



## Blakey (4 Jan 2009)

Hope these haven't been posyed yet, I can't seem to find the right thread. (Not my photo's, got them from another user on Mil photo's)


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2009)

Brings a tear to my glass eye........_snif_


----------



## Blakey (4 Jan 2009)

Thay are nice aren't they


----------



## GAP (22 Jan 2009)

Canadian spy drones will fly in Afghanistan
By THE CANADIAN PRESS January 22, 2009 
Article Link
  
KANDAHAR, Afghanistan - Canada's newest eyes in Afghan skies are ready for takeoff. The military announced Thursday the Heron pilotless spy drones that arrived last month at Kandahar Airfield are now set to fly. 

The drones will help coalition forces ferret out Taliban fighters planting roadside bombs or planning ambushes, said Col. Christopher Coates, the commander of Canada's air wing. 

"What we're going to is use the Heron to the best of our capability to help see what's going on the ground, spotting the IEDs (improvised explosive devices)," he said. 

"Of course, we're never going to be able to with the helicopters keep the soldiers off the roads. We're not going to be able to spot every IED with the Heron. We're quite certain we're going to be able to make a difference." 

Last year, a panel headed by former Liberal deputy prime minister John Manley deemed acquiring the pilotless spy planes - also known as unmanned aerial vehicles, or UAVs - as a key condition for keeping soldiers in Afghanistan until 2011. 

The Herons were needed to replace the Sperwer tactical drones, which have been used in Afghanistan since 2003 but are rapidly becoming outdated and short of spare parts. 

The Conservative government had dithered about replacing the Sperwers. Cabinet rejected a proposal in 2007 to buy U.S.-made Predator drones because the contract would have been awarded to a single firm. 

The federal government is spending $95 million to lease the Herons for at least two years from B.C.-based MacDonald Dettwiler and Associates. 

Some drones will be kept at Kandahar Airfield while others will remain at military bases in Canada for training. 

Besides the Herons, Canada has also leased the smaller Scan Eagle drones from Boeing at a cost of $14 million. 
More on link


----------



## Spr.Earl (7 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act:  Article LINK
> 
> *Help from above*
> 
> ...



George came out Dec.15 after putting in the work shop's,office's and Op's for 408 did not see the chinook's come in but all was is in place for the Sqn to be Operational from the Engineering point of view .
Basic field condition's Air Force style as I saw it. 

We also did work for the 1st line hospital,and were asked to do many other task's but alas flight time's and supplies cut the job's short.

Militia plug's can only do so much eh? ;D 

Nick


----------

